# Eastern Brown



## Firepac (Jan 1, 2014)

2013 ended nicely with a callout to the local dump to relocate this little brownie. Pics are not the best.


----------



## AussieBen (Jan 1, 2014)

Those pics are awesome Firepac. It seems to amaze me that no matter what pictures i ever see of the venomous snakes they always look so angry..


----------



## Blackdog (Jan 1, 2014)

Defensive, not angry or aggressive.
"If you leave me alone and don't try to hurt me I'll be outa here before you can blink".


----------



## OldestMagician (Jan 1, 2014)

Gorgeous looking snake. I'd be far too worried to keep one though haha


----------



## Panther_brad (Jan 3, 2014)

This may be a stupid question but do people that have venomous snakes as pets handle them at all I understand the risks just curious

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 3, 2014)

Panther_brad said:


> This may be a stupid question but do people that have venomous snakes as pets handle them at all I understand the risks just curious
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I have seen pictures on Facebook with young male keepers free handling various elapids with rosy cheeks and half finished bottle of bourbon in the background. There is also a good video of a keeper (sober) free handling a monster RBB.


Edit. Found the clip for you. 

My pet Red belly black snake - YouTube


----------



## marcus0002 (Jan 3, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I have seen pictures on Facebook with young male keepers free handling various elapids with rosy cheeks and half finished bottle of bourbon in the background. There is also a good video of a keeper (sober) free handling a monster RBB.
> 
> 
> Edit. Found the clip for you.
> ...




Yea that vid is pretty cool


----------



## Panther_brad (Jan 3, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I have seen pictures on Facebook with young male keepers free handling various elapids with rosy cheeks and half finished bottle of bourbon in the background. There is also a good video of a keeper (sober) free handling a monster RBB.
> 
> 
> Edit. Found the clip for you.
> ...


Wow thats cool thanks for that

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 3, 2014)

The thing to watch out for videos by a certain person who isn't allowed to be mentioned on here that free handles elapids but with one catch, he has had the venom glands removed. He also makes the snakes bite his children.


----------



## Panther_brad (Jan 3, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> The thing to watch out for videos by a certain person who isn't allowed to be mentioned on here that free handles elapids but with one catch, he has had the venom glands removed. He also makes the snakes bite his children.



What the hell are you for real? Why in the world would you do that and wouldn't that defeat the purpose of playing with a dangerous animal

Sent from my GT-P7320T using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 3, 2014)

Panther_brad said:


> What the hell are you for real? Why in the world would you do that and wouldn't that defeat the purpose of playing with a dangerous animal
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7320T using Tapatalk



In the name of education apparently.


----------



## 00Scales00 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gorgeous. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Swampdonkey (Jan 6, 2014)

andynic07 If He is having the venom glands removed then the RSPCA and or relevant wildlife authority in his state should act as this is an act of extreme cruelty. Not only is the venom used for protection\defence and prey capture, it also forms a vital role in the digestion of food items. Therefore to remove the venom glands would leave the reptile prone to slow starvation. There is an article I will try to dig up about the "Dancing" Cobras in India, and how the practice results in the premature death of many snakes each year.
That being said. that is still a beautiful looking brown snake there.


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 6, 2014)

I have PMed you [MENTION=33704]Swampdonkey[/MENTION] so not to flood [MENTION=19694]Firepac[/MENTION] thread as that is a really nice looking snake and I don't want to take anything away from it.


----------

